# wolverine arrows



## extreme1018 (Oct 4, 2008)

does anyone out there know the specs of the junk arrows from wallmart


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

there made by Cx and have the same specs as the terminators


----------



## extreme1018 (Oct 4, 2008)

just called carbon express and they did verify that they made those arrows. they took my number and are supposed to call me back and give me the specs of these arrows. i will post them as soon as i get them as im sure there are quite a few people that shoot them.


----------



## jmoreau (Jul 14, 2008)

extreme1018 said:


> does anyone out there know the specs of the junk arrows from wallmart


Actually they are made by Carbon Express I have been shooting them for two years and use them for everything from hogs, deer to varmits and rabbit hunting... I usalyy start hitting the stores after bow season and can get them for about 2.00 each..


----------



## huntinjt (Mar 1, 2010)

Been using carbon express wolverine arrows for four years. 6 deer, 3 groundhogs,1 cyote, rabbits, squirels . these arrows work!


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Expensive arrows are overrated. :mg:


----------



## huntinjt (Mar 1, 2010)

Got out my arrow saw, relaoding scale,tape measure.Results for the camo wolverine arrows were: 50-60 came out to 10.5 GPI the 60-70 came out at 11.1 GPI. . Had both shafts on hand because I just got a new bow and the 50-60 were borderline since I'm pulling more weight.Hope this helps. I have no way to measure the straightness or weight differance per dz.


----------



## goredsox (Aug 25, 2010)

I just got off the phone with CX customer service; the specs weren't in any of their product guides (but Norma was very helpful and tracked down the specs from engineering) -- per CX: Wolverine Hunter 5060 are 9.9gpi and 6070 are 10.5gpi.


----------



## jj141979 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey watch what you say about those arrows!!! For the money they are some of the best arrows around!!! They are definitly far from "junk"!!!


extreme1018 said:


> does anyone out there know the specs of the junk arrows from wallmart


----------



## floridagobbler (May 11, 2006)

Here is a 20 yard group w/ the cheapo Wolverine arrows from Wal-Mart....its not the arrow, its how you shoot the arrow.


----------



## swat09 (Feb 12, 2009)

wolverines are a very nice heavy arrow for the money!!!!! first shot them 4-5 years ago as some cheap arrows to screw around with small game hunting,deer hunting with them for 3 years and have shot about 5-6 deer. not sayin every once and awhile you dont get a flyer but you get that every once and awhile with top dollar arrows and that bad arrow dont cost 10 dollars plus at wal mart:wink:


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

Ill stick to my expensive arrows...start shooting them at 60+ yards and youll see why they are $2 a piece.


----------



## ol' sheepherder (Jan 30, 2013)

animal killer said:


> Ill stick to my expensive arrows...start shooting them at 60+ yards and youll see why they are $2 a piece.


Oh, goodness, whatever will I do if I can't shoot my bow past 60 yards?!


----------



## 3dbowshooter (Mar 27, 2006)

extreme1018 said:


> does anyone out there know the specs of the junk arrows from wallmart


I like the way people think that everything at walmart is junk till they find out they are just under another name and are from a quality company like carbon express and the CX terminators is the same arrow . Now all of a sudden they arn't junk anymore . I wonder what made him think the arrows were junk ? Was it just that they were sold at walmart or they didn't fly true or did they break on impact ? I have shot the wolverines 60-70 for at least 15 years now and they fly just as straight as they did new . I usually wait til the off season and walmart will drop the prices on them . I think I got them for 50 cents a arrow . When ever I put a new sight on a bow I use these arrows to get my pins close because if I miss the target I know its not going to hurt these arrows .


----------



## Seth234 (Sep 10, 2019)

He called them junk and asked what the specs were so he could buy the right spine. Just didn’t want to hear someone tell him to shoot a high dollar arrow. And to the poster above that says he’ll keep shooting expensive arrows, and you could tell the difference at 60 yards. I’ll take my .006 blood sports from Walmart and shoot anyway from 60 yards and measure groups against anyone shooting those $450 per dozen arrows. I got high dollar arrows as well. But when a $3 arrow shoots a 2.5” groups at 60 yards, how the hell can it miss a deer at 30 yards? And if it breaks, as about 80% of any arrow will, it’s only $3 and not $20+ . There’s not as many hunters that can tell the difference in a .001 and a .006 as says they can. Even with a shooting machine you are only talking less than a 1/4” difference at 60 yards. I do know that a .001,.003 and a.006 arrow built at 28” ctc will all hit the same hole at 20 yards from a shooting machine. You could build .006 arrows and win Vegas . You can build .006 arrows and shoot the same 3D score as you would with a $300 a dozen arrow. Build a dozen of all 3 straightness with 4 of each, and rub the numbers off the arrow and give them to 95% of all archers and at 50 yards, they wouldn’t know the difference. Just from reading folks group sizes they post about here on AT , 95% or more can’t hold a 1/2” group at every 20 yards(2.5” groups at 50 yards) , so how they gonna tell the difference in 2/1000’s from a .1 to a .3 and so on? Go buy you cheap ones and shoot some deer


----------

